# Tie rod adjusting sleeves



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay, this is not exactly a GTO question, but rather a GM A-body question.

I am preparing to rebuild the front suspension/steering on a 1970 Buick Skylark.

Upon ordering parts for this car I noticed Moog lists three different tie rod adjusting sleeves:

ES638S (left side sleeve)
ES2004S (right side sleeve)
ES2032S (appears to fit either side)

Has anyone encountered this issue while working on a GM A-body suspension? I am wondering if the sleeve that is not applicable to any side would work.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Not really. I just did my entire front suspension and steering on my 66 Lemans but refuse to install moog parts. The kit I got was from Spohn Performance and the sleeves are hex key not standard. I love it.

Front End Steering Linkage Rebuild Kit 1966 1967 Pontiac Tempest GTO LeMans | eBay


----------

